# Divider Wall or Bookcase with Pillars???



## ks_tornado_chic (Jul 22, 2006)

Ok.. now that we have some of the other issues worked out and being worked on... What would be closer to 1925??? A bookcase that is about 3 feet tall with pillars above it for a room divider.... or put the wall back in that was once there???

Rodney and Hannah


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 22, 2006)

Bookcases with columns were a common feature in houses before 1920.
If you do this, be sure to put a header across the top to spread the support across the ceiling. Make sure the columns are adequately supported from underneath, you may want to add a couple of piers under the floor, as this will become a load center. You don't want the floor to sag to match the ceiling!


----------



## ks_tornado_chic (Jul 25, 2006)

LOL... I cna see what you are saying. We alrady have a pre-existing Steel I-Beam that runs the length of the house down the middle... would this be adequate enough??


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 26, 2006)

How big is it? What is the clear non posted span?

Need some info.....


----------



## ks_tornado_chic (Jul 26, 2006)

The Room is 13 feet across by 31 feet long (rough estiamte from buying border). The Steel I-Beam that runs under the house goes from the proch under the entire living/dining room under the kitchen and into the foundation in the back..... how long my house is i am not sure......


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 26, 2006)

Sounds good, what are your plans with the beam?


----------



## ks_tornado_chic (Jul 27, 2006)

The I-Beam is already there... what we are looking at doing is putting the main support pillars against the wall, and on the outer egse of each bookcase, leaving aobut 5 or 6 feet between them. There will also be a ceiling support thing running the width of the room at that spot. Eventaully.... (probably after all this is paid off) we will be putting in two more steel beams along each side of the house to shore it up so we can add a room in the attic.


----------

